# 64 Coppertone



## fatbike (Dec 24, 2021)

Pretty cool bike. All there but pedals.


----------



## nick tures (Dec 25, 2021)

fatbike said:


> Pretty cool bike. All there but pedals.



wow thats nice, recent score ?


----------



## stingrayjoe (Dec 26, 2021)

So cool to see this '64 Coppertone Deluxe!

 It reminds me of a bike I bought at the Englishtown Car Swapmeet in the early 1990s. I was so happy to find this one too. The bike was sold in 1998 when we were scraping up money to buy our home.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 26, 2021)

Favorite "Birth Year"; always click on any '64 Schwinn thread...
What's the serial # ?
semi-lookin' for C457... "Birthday Bike.😎


----------



## fatbike (Dec 26, 2021)

stingrayjoe said:


> So cool to see this '64 Coppertone Deluxe!
> 
> It reminds me of a bike I bought at the Englishtown Car Swapmeet in the early 1990s. I was so happy to find this one too. The bike was sold in 1998 when we were scraping up money to buy our home.
> 
> ...



Awesome. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## fatbike (Dec 27, 2021)

Neat bike


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 27, 2021)

fatbike said:


> Neat bike
> 
> View attachment 1535054



S-2 front?


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 27, 2021)

600 and home delivered.. not bad lol


----------



## fatbike (Dec 27, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> S-2 front?



 A 2.25 was wrapping the s7 Westwind tire. Ha! Cool. Definitely looks better now other than tire needs some cleaning.


----------



## fatbike (Dec 27, 2021)

redline1968 said:


> 600 and home delivered.. not bad lol



It was more than that.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 27, 2021)

Should be 20x1 3/4 S-7 front and 20x2.125 S-2 rear.


----------



## fatbike (Dec 27, 2021)

rollfaster said:


> Should be 20x1 3/4 S-7 front and 20x2.125 S-2 rear.



I know and underneath that 2.25 was just that on an s7 westwind on the s7 wheel; two tires on one rim.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 27, 2021)

fatbike said:


> It's bizarre. It's not an s2 rim a s7. A 2.25 was wrapping the s7 tire.
> 
> View attachment 1535363



I'm sorry there were 2 tires on the front rim?


----------



## fatbike (Dec 27, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I'm sorry there were 2 tires on the front rim?



Correct. I just discovered it.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 28, 2021)

That is crazy


----------



## nick tures (Dec 28, 2021)

thats a nice one !!


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 28, 2021)

Sorry. Food and gas.. still good deal


----------



## fatbike (Dec 28, 2021)

A little bit of cleaning.


----------



## Boris (Dec 28, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> That is crazy



Not to take away from Derek's thread, but take a look at this old thread on the same subject.








						Tire Removal Issue | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

I was having a hell of a time removing this tire from a rim. Then I realized why. There were actually two tires on there, one inside the other. Same deal on other wheel. Has anyone else ever encountered a situation like this? Also several of the spokes were extending over 1/8" beyond the end of...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Dec 28, 2021)

stingrayjoe said:


> So cool to see this '64 Coppertone Deluxe!
> 
> It reminds me of a bike I bought at the Englishtown Car Swapmeet in the early 1990s.




Miss that place, always though Atco would go first. RIP Raceway Park.


----------



## fatbike (Dec 28, 2021)

Boris said:


> Not to take away from Derek's thread, but take a look at this old thread on the same subject.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have seen or heard of this but not quite on my watch before. Old world thing technique,  thx Dave for sharing


----------



## fatbike (Dec 30, 2021)

After a little adjustment on the handlebar and seat stance and the cover up 2.125 front tire removed off the Westwind tire which by the way is a  2.125 made for a s7 rim it looks better now with the one tire. Old world stuff with layering together a tire inside a tire.


----------



## fatbike (Jan 29, 2022)

I realized there was some fork issues, bent in areas and the common hitting a curb also, plus a stem wedge was stuck in the fork tube. Thankfully Geoff Greene a good friend has all the tools to repair such problems. Also the self publisher of many books. Thx G


----------



## jrcarz (Feb 3, 2022)

nice


----------



## fatbike (Feb 12, 2022)

Evolving.


----------



## nick tures (Feb 12, 2022)

not downing the bike, just a suggestion, if that's paint on the chainguard and it comes off i would put a new decal on there, bike looks really nice !!


----------

